

Show HN: TopTenDo Things-To-Do List Manager, Online, Free, Anonymous - markfr
https://www.toptendo.com

======
markfr
Useful, Simple, Functional and continually improving, Top Ten Do
([https://www.TopTenDo.com](https://www.TopTenDo.com)) makes the things-to-do
list problem go away. Free, with Virtually no learning curve. Automatically
sorts so your hottest task appears at the top. Also available as an Android
App, encrypted and asking for no personally identifiable information. The
"repeated task" functionality is currently evolving.

